# Comics  > Image Comics >  Wildstorm Comics

## Darthfury78

Who feels that Jim Lee made a terrible mistake in selling his company to DC Comics rather than stepping down as publisher to concentrate on illustrating at the time. I always loved the old Wildstorm Comics format; but when I learned the Jim had sold the company, I thought that it was the beginning of the end as DC Comics would kill off the brand slowly as Marvel had done the Malibu Comics. 

Now that Wildstorm is just a shell of its former self, I would if there's someone out there would consider buying the company back from DC Comics and make the brand independent once again to how it was before it got sold in 1998? 

Afterall, the founder of Saban Entertainment bought back the rights to the Power Rangers from Disney while and investment company got the remains of Valiant Comics from the bankrupt Acclaim Entertainment. I never felt that DC was ever going to do right by Wildstorm at all. The Wildstorm Brand had a lot of untapped potential if only Jim Lee had seen that before selling off his company. 

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2010/09/...led-wildstorm/

----------


## Darrin Kelley

Jim Lee has pretty much run Wildstorm into the ground before DC bought it out. And the books that were produced after that buy-out were nowhere near the quality of storytelling they had been when Wildstorm had been independent. It had been dying a slow death for a long time.

Then the New 52 appeared. DC trying to incorporate Wildstorm into its main line universe. And that just didn't work. The tones were way different from each other in the first place. As was the type of storytelling. And the mash-up, as expected, was not kind to the Wildstorm properties or to DC.

Would I like to see Wildstorm as a separate company again? Yes. Because I was a pretty big fan of their books. Much of what they produced made me very happy. 

But the Wildstorm properties deserve to be their own thing.

----------


## Deniz Camp

> And the books that were produced after that buy-out were nowhere near the quality of storytelling they had been when Wildstorm had been independent. It had been dying a slow death for a long time.


That simply isn't true. The Golden Age of Wildstorm was right there in the midst of DC's ownership; Ellis' Planetary and Authority to set the tone, Ennis' Mag. Kev, Casey's Wildcats 3.0, Alan Moore's America's Best line, Brubaker's Sleeper, Ellis' plethora of creator owned stuff (Global Frequency, fo). Previous to that it was an obvious superhero rip off universe, brimming with cliches and devoid of inspiration. Post DC purchase it became THE place for Mature, action-oriented scifi books (in direct contrast to the more ponderous, philosophical and mystical bent of Vertigo).

Certainly there reached a point of decline, as Marvel began taking a lot of that talent first into the Ultimate Universe (and to a lesser extent, MAX Universe) and then into their mainstream books, and again with the rise of true creator owned material. But the just-bought Wildstorm was far, far better than the drek they were putting out; it became a place of experimentation and innovation, of genre diversity and content diversity. It was built on the back of editors like John Layman, Scott Dubnier and Ben Abernathy. 

Modern Image, though often equated with Vertigo, actually has much more in common with the Wildstorm of that era.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Depends on what you mean by mistake. Cos im pretty sure it worked out well for Jim Lee. :P

But yeah, id agree that the golden age of Wildstorm was pretty much around the time and into the purchase by DC.

I think its entirely possible that Wildstorm could flourish under DC. It just needs commitment. Good creative teams, freedom from the tight editorial control that plagued the early days of the New 52, and probably to be their own universe/imprint again.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Depends on what you mean by mistake. Cos im pretty sure it worked out well for Jim Lee. :P
> 
> But yeah, id agree that the golden age of Wildstorm was pretty much around the time and into the purchase by DC.
> 
> I think its entirely possible that Wildstorm could flourish under DC. It just needs commitment. Good creative teams, freedom from the tight editorial control that plagued the early days of the New 52, and probably to be their own universe/imprint again.


I think that DC should sell Wildstorm with conditions that all of its characters are back to how they were before DC purchased the brand, meaning that the new owners can not use anything that Wildstorm had used during the DC era. It might be better for the brand to be independent once again. 

Did you know that there was a Gen 13 cartoon in the works(Produced by Disney) around the time of the sale of Wildstorm to DC? Because of that, the movie was never distributed in the USA, which was scheduled for release prior to DC buying Wildstorm. This is the part where I said that Jim Lee made a mistake in selling his company to DC, which is own by Time Warner, who are Disney's competitors.

----------


## Dark-Flux

why would you want to get rid of all the DC era stuff? Planetary, Authority, DV8, WildCats 3.0, Kev, Tom Strong, Promethea, Top 10, Sleeper etc...
Thats Wildstorms best stuff...

----------


## FanboyStranger

I still maintain the biggest mistake Wildstorm ever made was devolving their universe to your standard superhero generic comics after "Eye of the Storm" didn't work out.  Maybe if Grant Morrison had stuck it out with _WildCATS_ and _The Authority_, it might have worked, but since he didn't, you lost everything progressive and innovative that Wildstorm had become.  I guess they were expecting fans to just continue following along, but most of those fans weren't interesting in a backwards progression.  I guess if the fans that enjoyed pre-DC Wildstorm had come back, they could have justified the move, but in my opinion, that ship had sailed long ago.

The sad part is that there was some interesting talent on those book-- DnA, Edgington, Carey, Giffen, etc-- but they weren't allowed to really run wild with their ideas like Ellis, Millar, Casey, Brubaker, and even Micah Wright had been.

----------


## Darthfury78

> why would you want to get rid of all the DC era stuff? Planetary, Authority, DV8, WildCats 3.0, Kev, Tom Strong, Promethea, Top 10, Sleeper etc...
> Thats Wildstorms best stuff...


Those titles have ended. If DC sells Wildstorm, everything would be at the point of where it was before The DC era started. As you can see with Valiant Comics, it more or less went back to how it was before Acclaim Comics bought them. Of course, Wildstorm can always create new titles, along with bringing back the old Pre-DC titles.




> I still maintain the biggest mistake Wildstorm ever made was devolving their universe to your standard superhero generic comics after "Eye of the Storm" didn't work out.  Maybe if Grant Morrison had stuck it out with _WildCATS_ and _The Authority_, it might have worked, but since he didn't, you lost everything progressive and innovative that Wildstorm had become.  I guess they were expecting fans to just continue following along, but most of those fans weren't interesting in a backwards progression.  I guess if the fans that enjoyed pre-DC Wildstorm had come back, they could have justified the move, but in my opinion, that ship had sailed long ago.
> 
> *The sad part is that there was some interesting talent on those book-- DnA, Edgington, Carey, Giffen, etc-- but they weren't allowed to really run wild with their ideas like Ellis, Millar, Casey, Brubaker, and even Micah Wright had been*.


I am sure that if Wildstorm is an independent company once again, they could bring back to old talent creative team back into the fold once again.

One of the reasons why Image attracted my interest was because of Wildstorm Comics. I would love to see Wildstorm return back into the Image fold once again.

----------


## Darthfury78

Nothing comes close to the Pre-DC Wildstorm:

----------


## Choos

I have fond memories of some old Image titles and Wildstorm but honestly think rehashing old universes over and over won't do the material any favours. 

A comics renaissance needs fresh stories not reboots!

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Those titles have ended. If DC sells Wildstorm, everything would be at the point of where it was before The DC era started. As you can see with Valiant Comics, it more or less went back to how it was before Acclaim Comics bought them. Of course, Wildstorm can always create new titles, along with bringing back the old Pre-DC titles.


Newsflash fella; *all* Wildstorm books have ended. Valiant arnt not going back to the Acclaim era because they cant. Theyre not doing it because (with the exception of Q&W which they _are_ utilising) not much of the Acclaim era was well recieved. Its not worth revisiting.

Conversly, a lot of the DC era Wildstorm books are considered by many to be the best of Wildstorm. To not capitalise on that would be stupid.
There nothing to say that is some random group bout Wildstorm back they would have to ignore DC era stuff. Theyd own Wildstorm and therefore presumably all Wildstorm associated IPs.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Nothing comes close to the Pre-DC Wildstorm:



Pretty sure Jim Lees X-Men came pretty close. By which i mean was exactly the same thing.

----------


## FanboyStranger

> Nothing comes close to the Pre-DC Wildstorm:


Yes, I agree, but not in a positive sense.  Thank God Jim got guys like Warren Ellis to give his comics some depth.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Yes, I agree, but not in a positive sense.  Thank God Jim got guys like Warren Ellis to give his comics some depth.


I think that Jim Lee should have given publishing control to Warren Ellis or a creative management team to handle Wildstorm while he moved on to other things rather than selling the company to DC.

Just imagine how far Wildstorm might have been today under the right creative management team? Perhaps Jim should have hired Joe Quesada and the guys of Event Comics to run Wildstorm. In a sense, Wildstorm buying Event Comics and bring the team over to the company.

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

> I think that Jim Lee should have given publishing control to Warren Ellis or a creative management team to handle Wildstorm while he moved on to other things rather than selling the company to DC.
> 
> Just imagine how far Wildstorm might have been today under the right creative management team? Perhaps Jim should have hired Joe Quesada and the guys of Event Comics to run Wildstorm. In a sense, Wildstorm buying Event Comics and bring the team over to the company.


I agree.  Or maybe Mac Silvestri/Top Cow since the two have worked together numerous times on Image if it means keeping the Wildstrom characters in the company.  Sadly, Jim don't seem to have a problem with how DC is handling those characters as they haven't had a place in the DCU nor have they established anything noteworthy there.  Like he's just sitting back and watching them die a slow death.  I would love someone from Image to strike some kind of deal with Jim or at least convince him that this was dead on arrival.

----------


## Tayne Japal

Glad to see I'm not alone in thinking that some of the Wildstorm properties should have been sold to Silvestri/Top Cow.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Glad to see I'm not alone in thinking that some of the Wildstorm properties should have been sold to Silvestri/Top Cow.


A few years ago, I emailed Top Cow as to why they didn't consider buying Wildstorm while they had the chance. They replied by saying that at the time, Silvestri was focused with developing the Top Cow brand. Thus, it would appear that they were not interested at the time. And DC bought Wildstorm for Jim Lee and Allan Moore. None the less, Jim Lee used that opportunity to get to the highest position that a comic artist could reach: Publisher. 

Imagine how things might have been different if he had partnered up with Event Comics and have Joe Quesada and company at the helm of Wildstorm while he stepped down from the role of Publisher at the time?

----------


## gantz_alien_killer

I just wish W.I.L.D.cats had an actual book. gawd i miss that book. With that preface, yes i think it was a horrible idea.

----------


## AstroWolfboy

W.I.L.D Cats def should come back , looking at some of the DC comics with teams , you got JLA and Suicide Squad , few others but Cats would be a good one to revive.

----------


## Darthfury78

> W.I.L.D Cats def should come back , looking at some of the DC comics with teams , you got JLA and Suicide Squad , few others but Cats would be a good one to revive.


I say that Wildstorm should be acquired by an investment group an be made independent once again from DC Comics. I never felt that the company should had been sold in the first place. Imagine how far the company would had been today if Jim Lee had sold the company to Top Cow or Events Comics(before Marvel came along). If it means that the Wildstorm brand can be reset to how it was before DC acquired them, it would be great...

----------


## AstroWolfboy

> I say that Wildstorm should be acquired by an investment group an be made independent once again from DC Comics. I never felt that the company should had been sold in the first place. Imagine how far the company would had been today if Jim Lee had sold the company to Top Cow or Events Comics(before Marvel came along). If it means that the Wildstorm brand can be reset to how it was before DC acquired them, it would be great...


I know if Wildstorm was teamed up with Top Cow I'd be really happy. They could bring back Pitt , Maxx along side Wild C.A.Ts . There's so many Ifs and what ifs , that I'll believe it when I see it that the C.A.Ts are making a come back.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Pitt and the Maxx are creator owned. Not Top Cow properties.

----------


## AstroWolfboy

> Pitt and the Maxx are creator owned. Not Top Cow properties.


Oh right , I sort of knew The Maxx and Pitt  creator owned , Just wishful thinking to have them back. But Deathblow and DV8 more fitting with Wild C.A.Ts for a Wildstorm Reboot.

----------


## Darthfury78

I certainly miss the old Deathblow series:

----------


## TheFallen

This thread should be locked. It is opening old wounds  :Big Grin: 

Poor Wildstorm.

Also, PITT will be showing up from Top Cow, just wait  :Wink:

----------


## Paper Monkey

I


> I certainly miss the old Deathblow series:


This was possibly my favorite series from Wildstorm in the 90's.

----------


## DIVINITY

> Nothing comes close to the Pre-DC Wildstorm:


Ah, just the other night, I pulled out my WildCats (0-13+Sourcebook) run, and was kind of reminiscing, I have a few issue's of Divine Right, which, most here probably never heard of, but it's classic Jim Lee, anyway, he's been my favorite artist since I was a young kid, but I agree, he never should of sold Wildstorm, he should of kept it at image, although Dc shows love, the Wildstorm characters will always play second fiddle to their main characters...

----------


## Darthfury78

> I
> 
> This was possibly my favorite series from Wildstorm in the 90's.


Imagine if Jim Lee did that kind of artwork for the Punisher or Black Widow like he did with Deathblow? The Deathbow series was great in black and white because it really showed a story that needed no dialog.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Ah, just the other night, I pulled out my WildCats (0-13+Sourcebook) run, and was kind of reminiscing, I have a few issue's of Divine Right, which, most here probably never heard of, but it's classic Jim Lee, anyway, he's been my favorite artist since I was a young kid, *but I agree, he never should of sold Wildstorm, he should of kept it at image, although Dc shows love, the Wildstorm characters will always play second fiddle to their main characters*...


I sometimes wonder if there was a way for an investment group to buy Wildstorm from DC whereby nothing during the DC era(newly created series and characters) could be used? It would be cool if the deal includes everything that was Wildstorm before it was sold to DC Comics, which would be ok with me. Especially Gen 13, which suffered horribly under DC's tenure:

----------


## Darthfury78

I feel that Jim Lee made the worst mistake in selling Wildstorm to DC Comics as they have shut them down in 2010. Imagine how far they might have gone if the company was still independent? The Gen 13 cartoon would have been widely distributed in the USA instead of going to the international markets where no one has heard about it. The company might have been an animated powerhouse in its own right, with or without Jim Lee's involvement. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WildStorm

It goes to show that no one knows what the future holds. But one thing is certain, never sell an independent company to either Marvel or DC because they will shut them down eventually, like Malibu Comics and Wildstorm Comics respectively. They'll heavily promote their acquired characters in the beginning. But will focus less and less as time goes by, as we are seeing with Marvel's newly acquired character Angela by Neil Gaiman who will soon learn that Marvel is just as bad as Todd McFarlane, who should have just paid him his royalties instead of trying to rip him off, which costs him a lot of avoidable legal fees.

----------


## Darthfury78



----------


## Darthfury78

Jim Lee should never have sold Wildstorm to DC Comics.

----------


## numberthirty

> Imagine if Jim Lee did that kind of artwork for the Punisher or Black Widow like he did with Deathblow? The Deathbow series was great in black and white because it really showed a story that needed no dialog.


Here's how that goes in my imagination...

There is one interesting issue, and then it gets shelved because Lee cannot handle a monthly schedule.

----------


## numberthirty

> *I think that Jim Lee should have given publishing control to Warren Ellis* or a creative management team to handle Wildstorm while he moved on to other things rather than selling the company to DC.
> 
> Just imagine how far Wildstorm might have been today under the right creative management team? Perhaps Jim should have hired Joe Quesada and the guys of Event Comics to run Wildstorm. In a sense, Wildstorm buying Event Comics and bring the team over to the company.


To take a minute to point out the obvious...

This is exactly what DC did with *The Wild Storm* and the upcoming *WILDCATS* series.

Which was better than the the really great stuff(DC-era) that folks have already mentioned. Never mind the early "Wildstorm" material.

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

Current comics will never be as good as when you first bought them. IMO, had Lee never sold WS to DC, the original fans wouldn't be satisfied with the current crop of comics. It's just the way it is.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Current comics will never be as good as when you first bought them. IMO, had Lee never sold WS to DC, the original fans wouldn't be satisfied with the current crop of comics. It's just the way it is.


Disney was developing Gen 13: The Animation for the US market when DC got Wildstorm. I feel that Wildstorm could have gone in the direction of animation and TV projects with Netflix. So far, DC has not done that for Wildstorm...

----------


## numberthirty

> Disney was developing Gen 13: The Animation for the US market when DC got Wildstorm. I feel that Wildstorm could have gone in the direction of animation and TV projects with Netflix. So far, DC has not done that for Wildstorm...


First, the idea that the animated "Gen 13" thing would actually have ever been anything other than "In Development..." is just one big "Maybe?"  There's about a million different ways that could have never wound up amounting to anything.

As for that whole "Could Have..." angle with with animation/Netflix? That's an even longer shot with about five million ways it could have failed.

Never mind trying to do it with the "Early" Wildstorm IP. Honestly, the "Post-DC Purchase..."-era IP would probably have had a better shot.

----------


## Darthfury78

> First, the idea that the animated "Gen 13" thing would actually have ever been anything other than "In Development..." is just one big "Maybe?"  There's about a million different ways that could have never wound up amounting to anything.
> 
> As for that whole "Could Have..." angle with with animation/Netflix? That's an even longer shot with about five million ways it could have failed.
> 
> Never mind trying to do it with the "Early" Wildstorm IP. Honestly, the "Post-DC Purchase..."-era IP would probably have had a better shot.


The Gen 13 cartoon was completed:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gen%C2%B9%C2%B3_(film)

It back up my argument that Jim Lee should have kept his company in a blind trust, which would have allowed him to work elsewhere. I feel that Wildstorm could have gone into animation and video games had the company not been sold to DC Comics...

----------


## numberthirty

> *The Gen 13 cartoon was completed:*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gen%C2%B9%C2%B3_(film)
> 
> It back up my argument that Jim Lee should have kept his company in a blind trust, which would have allowed him to work elsewhere. I feel that Wildstorm could have gone into animation and video games had the company not been sold to DC Comics...


That is exactly what I was talking about.

Just because something makes it to even being screened or a limited release run doesn't mean anything past that.

Even if the company that wound up owning it gave it a wide release and a budget to market it, that doesn't mean it would have been the start of bigger things.

Films with a wide release and a marketing budget fail all the time. Films with a far lager potential audience than the film we are discussing.

Think about Edgar Wright version of the Marvel film he worked on. It made it a lot further, and still didn't work out. It essentially got stuck at "In Development" even though it made it further down the line.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Nothing comes close to the Pre-DC Wildstorm:


This is what I want back, I don't care who "owns" it, Wildcats 1.0 (with Divine Right) are my favorite iteration of the characters. Then again I love Youngblood 1.0 the most as well too.

----------


## Bruce Wayne

> Disney was developing Gen 13: The Animation for the US market when DC got Wildstorm. I feel that Wildstorm could have gone in the direction of animation and TV projects with Netflix. So far, DC has not done that for Wildstorm...


This is interesting you mention this since Eisner era Disney had wanted their own superheroes thing to compete with DC/WB.

----------


## Cel

> This is what I want back, I don't care who "owns" it, Wildcats 1.0 (with Divine Right) are my favorite iteration of the characters. Then again I love Youngblood 1.0 the most as well too.


Yeah, the original '90s Wildstorm was what worked for me. I have no hate towards the current Wildstorm books and can even see their own coolness about them, but the original versions were more my speed. I kinda liked everything that got tossed out in the current run.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cyberstrike

> That is exactly what I was talking about.
> 
> Just because something makes it to even being screened or a limited release run doesn't mean anything past that.
> 
> Even if the company that wound up owning it gave it a wide release and a budget to market it, that doesn't mean it would have been the start of bigger things.
> 
> Films with a wide release and a marketing budget fail all the time. Films with a far lager potential audience than the film we are discussing.
> 
> Think about Edgar Wright version of the Marvel film he worked on. It made it a lot further, and still didn't work out. It essentially got stuck at "In Development" even though it made it further down the line.



No, Disney had nothing to with the development of _Gen-13: The Animated Movie_ because had they been involved it might have been you know good or at the very least decent.

From what I've read it was Jim Lee and others who invested 2 million dollars into _Gen 13: The Animated Movie_ and all Disney was going to do was to release through one of their subsidiary companies at the time (Touchstone, Hollywood Pictures, Miramax, Dimension, etc) and BTW it's on YouTube and I've seen it, and IMHO it's God-Awful. The animation is shoddy, the character designs and art style are _B:TAS_ rip-offs and the voice acting is pretty bad even Mark Hamil can't make Threshold interesting and when you have John DeLancy (the actor who played Q on _Star Trek: The Next Generation_) sounding so dull and boring you can't save this piece of crap.

IMHO _Gen-13: The Animated Movie_ sucks and Disney did everybody a HUGE favor by not releasing it in the US. It's crap.

----------


## Serving Size

I've been re-reading old Gen 13 comics.  Great group, great art.  I'd say as far as Jim Lee cashing out goes, the reality is, these characters don't matter that much.  I remember reading a lot the Image titles back in the day, a lot of them didn't leave an impression.  Jim Lee himself matters more to DC than those IP.  

As for a Gen 13 cartoon, the better way to adapt that is live action if you are doing what ifs.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> This is what I want back, I don't care who "owns" it, Wildcats 1.0 (with Divine Right) are my favorite iteration of the characters. Then again I love Youngblood 1.0 the most as well too.


I forgot about StormWatch too, that was really the golden age best version of those characters. I prefer Stormwatch over the Authority tbh and the whole aliens killing them was dumb.

----------


## Darthfury78

> I forgot about StormWatch too, that was really the golden age best version of those characters. I prefer Stormwatch over the Authority tbh and the whole aliens killing them was dumb.


StormWatch reminds me of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine

----------


## seccruz

When the hell is Wildcats coming out? Wild Storm was great, but I want them all back!

----------


## Blanks

The old books I really cared for was DV8 and Gen 13. I would love to see another DV8 that continued off from that last mini-series before the World was folded into the New 52.

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

As a teenager, I remember getting excited to find out who all the parents of Gen13 were. It's a shame DC tossed WildStorm into limbo.

----------


## numberthirty

> As a teenager, I remember getting excited to find out who all the parents of Gen13 were. It's a shame DC tossed WildStorm into limbo.


Honestly, that was dull as dishwater compared to who their folks were during *The Wild Storm*.

The end of that arc probably set up the best comic series that will never happen.

----------


## Darthfury78

> As a teenager, I remember getting excited to find out who all the parents of Gen13 were. It's a shame DC tossed WildStorm into limbo.


Jim Lee should not have sold his company to DC Comics. Otherwise, Wildstorm would be one of the biggest names in the industry had it stayed independent. It's like giving Malibu Comics to Marvel. Look how that turned out.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> Jim Lee should not have sold his company to DC Comics. Otherwise, Wildstorm would be one of the biggest names in the industry had it stayed independent. It's like giving Malibu Comics to Marvel. Look how that turned out.


That happens when folks worship everything you do and can tell you nothing wrong. Now while running WIldstorm might have been a chore at least you kept OWNERSHIP. For all the crap going on with Milestone-DC still does not own Static.
Imagine him being treated like Wally West.

Malibu is a case of not wanting to pay creators. Marvel wanted the coloring system and could have sold the rights to Ultraverse to the owners. With one of the creators in prison and others dead-chances of them ever coming back is nil.

----------


## numberthirty

> Jim Lee should not have sold his company to DC Comics. Otherwise, Wildstorm would be one of the biggest names in the industry had it stayed independent. It's like giving Malibu Comics to Marvel. Look how that turned out.


Got to politely disagree.

*The Wild Storm* being the eventual outcome of said sale makes whatever downside in the time since the sale a non-issue.

I'll even take Grifter sliding back downhill in his most recent appearance if it means that I got to read *The Wild Storm*.

----------


## Cyberstrike

That _Gen-13_ movie is on Youtube and it sucks. The animation is crap the voice acting is subpar at best and awful at worst (how the f*** do make John DeLancie sound boring) and it's tone is all over the map.

----------


## newparisian

> When the hell is Wildcats coming out? Wild Storm was great, but I want them all back!


Is Ellis meant to be writing this too?

And speaking of Ellis... Is Injection just canceled altogether?

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

I have a bad feeling that we won't see these characters for a long time now that DC is downsizing.

----------


## Darthfury78

> I have a bad feeling that we won't see these characters for a long time now that DC is downsizing.


DC Comics should sell Wildstorm to someone else. The brand never mesh well with the overall DC Universe. I was really disappointed when Jim Lee sold the company to them.

----------


## numberthirty

> DC Comics should sell Wildstorm to someone else. The brand never mesh well with the overall DC Universe. I was really disappointed when Jim Lee sold the company to them.


Since they are busy using the universe's characters, I'd guess that won't happen in the near future.

----------


## numberthirty

> When the hell is Wildcats coming out? Wild Storm was great, but I want them all back!





> Is Ellis meant to be writing this too?
> 
> And speaking of Ellis... Is Injection just canceled altogether?


From what I can recall, there were some sort of issues(who knows what they might have actually been...)

Seems like Ellis essentially told fans to just consider the "WILDC.A.T.s" title dead.

----------


## Will Evans

Did they ever reveal who the parents of DV8  were?

Besides Sublime.

Because supposedly all the members of DV8 and Gen13 had parents who were in Team 7.

----------


## numberthirty

> Did they ever reveal who the parents of DV8  were?
> 
> Besides Sublime.
> 
> Because supposedly all the members of DV8 and Gen13 had parents who were in Team 7.


Best as I can recall, they only revealed a few of them.

- Sublime
- Threshold
- Bliss

Past that, I'm practically certain that Hector Morales was eventually revealed to be clone of some kind. If that was actually I.O. disinformation? No telling.

----------


## Factor

I gotta disagree with the OP. The only pre-DC WildStorm books I truly enjoy are the ones written by Ellis and Alan Moore.
The cliche 90s X-men copies didn't do it for me.
Later stuff like Authority, Planetary, Wildcats 3.0, Sleeper, Promethea, Ex Machina etc are the reason I miss the imprint so much.

I will agree that DC is *currently* mishandling the WS IPs (as they have done for more than a decade), but I think the sale to DC produced the company's best content BY FAR.
The Wild Storm was the one saving grace of recent years, but it looks like that version of the universe is dead due to Ellis dropping off his comic work after the controversy surrounding his behavior towards women.

I do hope DC's new focus on digital will lead them to create a Wildstorm section in the DC Universe app. I think a lot of the content I mentioned is still so relevant and fresh compared to what is being put out today, that it could lead to a revival of the imprint, in its own separate universe once again.
I could even see some Wildstorm OGNs finding success in the current market. Imagine a new Authority OGN set in the present with a hot creative team and freedom to ignore crap like World's End? A new version of Wildcats 3.0?
Wildstorm should be the place for new takes on the old superhero formula that wouldn't fit the more conservative and "iconic" DCU.

----------


## red winter

At first I would disagree with you because I loved Planetary, Authority and even Monarchy but now DC just wants their trinity (Supes,Bats,& WW) to flourish they use the TITANS as canon fodder for big events the JSA are rarely used  as is Wildstorm. Loved Justice Soxiety of America & the Outsiders with Nightwing  & Arsenal they were my two favorite DC after they cancelled them I still could read Authority, Stormwatch ,and Sleeper but DC stopped them I was like WTH? Personally, Wildstorm would have better as a part of Marvel just look at World War 3 in Marvel's Heroes Reborn granted it was an alternate earth story but it was pretty cool

----------


## Agent Z

> At first I would disagree with you because I loved Planetary, Authority and even Monarchy but now DC just wants their trinity (Supes,Bats,& WW) to flourish they use the TITANS as canon fodder for big events the JSA are rarely used  as is Wildstorm. Loved Justice Soxiety of America & the Outsiders with Nightwing  & Arsenal they were my two favorite DC after they cancelled them I still could read Authority, Stormwatch ,and Sleeper but DC stopped them I was like WTH? Personally, Wildstorm would have better as a part of Marvel just look at World War 3 in Marvel's Heroes Reborn granted it was an alternate earth story but it was pretty cool


If Wildstorm were a part of Marvel, it would have eventually gone the same way as the Ultimate Universe and the MC2.

----------


## numberthirty

> If Wildstorm were a part of Marvel, it would have eventually gone the same way as the Ultimate Universe and the MC2.


Unfortunately, that would probably have been the most likely outcome.

----------


## Captain Britain of Earth 20

Starting to wish Wildstorm wasnt bought by DC either they keep messing with the characters it was great when it was an imprint then had high hopes for the new 52 but DC screwed it up it would have been better if it stayed with Image or was bought by Marvel but they are X saturated just like DC is Bat happy crazy

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

> If Wildstorm were a part of Marvel, it would have eventually gone the same way as the Ultimate Universe and the MC2.


Don't forget the Ultraverse.

----------


## Will Evans

> I gotta disagree with the OP. The only pre-DC WildStorm books I truly enjoy are the ones written by Ellis and Alan Moore.
> The cliche 90s X-men copies didn't do it for me.
> Later stuff like Authority, Planetary, Wildcats 3.0, Sleeper, Promethea, Ex Machina etc are the reason I miss the imprint so much.
> 
> I will agree that DC is *currently* mishandling the WS IPs (as they have done for more than a decade), but I think the sale to DC produced the company's best content BY FAR.
> The Wild Storm was the one saving grace of recent years, but it looks like that version of the universe is dead due to Ellis dropping off his comic work after the controversy surrounding his behavior towards women.
> 
> I do hope DC's new focus on digital will lead them to create a Wildstorm section in the DC Universe app. I think a lot of the content I mentioned is still so relevant and fresh compared to what is being put out today, that it could lead to a revival of the imprint, in its own separate universe once again.
> I could even see some Wildstorm OGNs finding success in the current market. Imagine a new Authority OGN set in the present with a hot creative team and freedom to ignore crap like World's End? A new version of Wildcats 3.0?
> Wildstorm should be the place for new takes on the old superhero formula that wouldn't fit the more conservative and "iconic" DCU.


But I wonder will DC even try, because theres currently no potential movie tv or movie adaptations of any Wildstorm character.

Really, all they need is at least one character with a potential adaptation to let  DC know to make them relevant in comics again.

Which character that could be, I dont know.

----------


## K7P5V

> But I wonder will DC even try, because there’s currently no potential movie tv or movie adaptations of any Wildstorm character.
> 
> Really, all they need is at least one character with a potential adaptation to let  DC know to make them relevant in comics again.
> 
> Which character that could be, I don’t know.


I know, right?! If there were someway to vote, my choice would be...

*Cybernary*

----------


## Agent Z

What's the name of the Stormwatch character who was bonded to some kind of vampire-like symbiote creature?

----------


## numberthirty

> What's the name of the Stormwatch character who was bonded to some kind of vampire-like symbiote creature?


Amanda Reed(Taboo)?

Only thing is that she was a part of the *Backlash* comic. That said, it being Backlash could explain thinking of Stormwatch.

----------


## Geralt of Rivia

> From what I can recall, there were some sort of issues(who knows what they might have actually been...)
> 
> Seems like Ellis essentially told fans to just consider the "WILDC.A.T.s" title dead.


Anybody got a quote for this?

----------


## numberthirty

He basically laid it out in the newsletter.

"Bottom Line..." was that it is most likely never going to happen.

----------


## numberthirty

This piece sort of gets into some of the specifics -

https://bleedingcool.com/comics/coul...ver-say-never/

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

The Wild storm was a good read but more about set up than payoff. The last volume was underwhelming to me.

But I was really curious about his take on Gen 13.

----------


## Agent Z

> Amanda Reed(Taboo)?
> 
> Only thing is that she was a part of the *Backlash* comic. That said, it being Backlash could explain thinking of Stormwatch.


You're correct. Thank you.

----------


## numberthirty

> You're correct. Thank you.


Always glad to pitch in where I can.

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

> Don't forget the Ultraverse.


Also CrossGen and Malibu's Genesis line. Marvel dropped the ball in introducing/bringing back the X-Mutants after House of M.

----------


## BESTXMAN

I hope you guys remember the wildcats animated series theme song and have it stuck in your heads for the rest of the night.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> If Wildstorm were a part of Marvel, it would have eventually gone the same way as the Ultimate Universe and the MC2.


It depends on how the contract was agreed upon.

In Ultraverse's case from why I can remember Marvel was interested in the coloring system studio that Malibu was using. So they bought the company and all its assets that they could.

I am not sure the coloring system was really exclusive to Malibu because Milestone's book around 1996 started using it. In their books they mentioned it. I want to say Static #25 and the Long Hot Summer were the first to have it.

The issue with Ultraverse much like Black Lightening was COMPESATION to the creators. Somebody doesn't want to pay. Especially since Gerard Jones is one of those creators.

Ultimate Universe tossed out Miles Morales. If Wildstorm ended like that we would probably have Grifter, Midnighter or Stormwatch in a movie by now.

----------


## GOLGO 13

Well, it was a nice giant IP's acquisition by AT&T.   Lee is fabulously rich now.  Can only imagine he's more than fine with whatever DC does/doesn't do with WS.   Besides, DC is making moves to be the House of Batman with some Superman.   

WW could really use some kind of rouges gallery other than Cheetah.  Surely they can flip her some from the WS IP's.  Cybernary & Taboo both look good & hasn't done anything in years.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Well, it was a nice giant IP's acquisition by AT&T.   Lee is fabulously rich now.  Can only imagine he's more than fine with whatever DC does/doesn't do with WS.   Besides, DC is making moves to be the House of Batman with some Superman.   
> 
> WW could really use some kind of rouges gallery other than Cheetah.  Surely they can flip her some from the WS IP's.  Cybernary & Taboo both look good & hasn't done anything in years.


I would love to see Cheetah as part of Batman's rogues instead of Wonder Woman, along with Mad Harriet and The Joker working together for a change. The one Rogue gallery that could work for WW is Black Adam and The Rot...

----------


## Cyberstrike

> Also CrossGen and Malibu's Genesis line. Marvel dropped the ball in introducing/bringing back the X-Mutants after House of M.


Joe Q, back when he was Marvel's EIC said he wanted to bring back the Ultraverse but the rights were supposed to be shared with Malibu/Marvel and the creators and since they are of creators involved with the Ultraverse it would be a legal and financial nightmare to sort out all of the rights and royalties with all the creators and since some of the creators are not on good terms with Marvel makes it even harder for what is basically a small cult classic line.

The Genesis line _The Protectors_ and their spin-offs _Man of Action, The Ferret, Gravestone,_ and the rest are public domain characters and I don't know who owns the rights to _Dinosaurs For Hire_ and _The Ex-Mutants_ and again for even a smaller cult classic line.

Marvel didn't get what CrossGen was and rebooted it all wrong and failed to get the original creators back to finish the their first crossover and reprint the original series.

----------


## Darthfury78

> It depends on how the contract was agreed upon.
> 
> In Ultraverse's case from why I can remember Marvel was interested in the coloring system studio that Malibu was using. So they bought the company and all its assets that they could.
> 
> I am not sure the coloring system was really exclusive to Malibu because Milestone's book around 1996 started using it. In their books they mentioned it. I want to say Static #25 and the Long Hot Summer were the first to have it.
> 
> The issue with Ultraverse much like Black Lightening was COMPENSATION to the creators. Somebody doesn't want to pay. Especially since Gerard Jones is one of those creators.
> 
> *Ultimate Universe tossed out Miles Morales*. If Wildstorm ended like that we would probably have Grifter, Midnighter or Stormwatch in a movie by now.


Miles Morales was carried over to Marvel-616 because Bendis wanted to continue writing the character for his long awaited Spider-Men II series that he wanted to finish. I feel that Miles works best in the Ultimate Universe....

----------


## grifter78

We still show Wildstorm some love on our channel:

https://youtube.com/user/WildstormAddiction

----------


## Captain Britain of Earth 20

If Jim Lee had to sell Wildstorm I really thought he should have gone to Marvel after reading the WildCats/X-men stories along with the thirteenth issues of Heroes Reborn. Wildstorm meshed well with Marvel characters instead of the feeling of being judged by DC (it seems that way) who have no idea how to use them.

----------


## Mr. White

Did anyone here read *The Wild Storm* by Ellis from a few years back?

I for loved it (overall) and would want to see it established as a Universe. While I did grow up on the original WS, TWS fits better with my tastes today.

Thought the little nods to the original WS universe and re-inventions were sweet. My major gripe was the treatment of Slayton who was one of my favorite charaters in the original.

_What did y'all think?_

----------


## numberthirty

> Did anyone here read *The Wild Storm* by Ellis from a few years back?
> 
> I for loved it (overall) and would want to see it established as a Universe. While I did grow up on the original WS, TWS fits better with my tastes today.
> 
> Thought the little nods to the original WS universe and re-inventions were sweet. *My major gripe was the treatment of Slayton who was one of my favorite charaters in the original.*
> 
> _What did y'all think?_


Well, it wasn't just Slayton.

Other folks from the Project could tell that there were issues with their implants. Rainmaker was the only person who seemed to have come out entirely on top of his implant.

----------


## numberthirty

Past that, best version of the IP ever.

Did a lot with a fairly "Small..." corner of the what they could have used.

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

> Did anyone here read *The Wild Storm* by Ellis from a few years back?
> 
> I for loved it (overall) and would want to see it established as a Universe. While I did grow up on the original WS, TWS fits better with my tastes today.
> 
> Thought the little nods to the original WS universe and re-inventions were sweet. My major gripe was the treatment of Slayton who was one of my favorite charaters in the original.
> 
> _What did y'all think?_


Is this set in its own universe or in the new 52 universe?

----------


## Mr. White

> Is this set in its own universe or in the new 52 universe?


Nah this was different to the New 52 Universe, which did have a couple of wildstorm charactes like Grifter and the Authority show up.

While it was also published under DC, there was no connection to the DCU from what I remember.

----------


## numberthirty

> Nah this was different to the New 52 Universe, which did have a couple of wildstorm charactes like Grifter and the Authority show up.
> 
> While it was also published under DC, there was no connection to the DCU from what I remember.


Sort of a "from The Ground Up..." reboot with slightly retooled versions of existing characters. Absolutely in it's own universe. The "Micheal Cray..." maxi-series centered around Michael being tasked with going after rogue reworkings of some of the "Classic Coke..." Justice League members.

- Far as I recall, Cole wasn't gen-active.
- The children who could one day become Gen-13 are children(save Sarah Rainmaker...)
- The Engineer is just in the process of completing her tech.

----------


## numberthirty

Past all of that?

If the science fiction angle on superhero comics is your cup of tea, it's probably worth looking into.

To me, it's easily the best thing DC has published in years.

----------


## ed2962

> Did anyone here read *The Wild Storm* by Ellis from a few years back?
> 
> I for loved it (overall) and would want to see it established as a Universe. While I did grow up on the original WS, TWS fits better with my tastes today.
> 
> Thought the little nods to the original WS universe and re-inventions were sweet. My major gripe was the treatment of Slayton who was one of my favorite charaters in the original.
> 
> _What did y'all think?_


I really enjoyed it although I thought the Michael Cray spin off was underwhelming. We were supposed to get a Wildcats spin off but I don't think it ever came out?

----------


## numberthirty

> I really enjoyed it although I thought the Michael Cray spin off was underwhelming. *We were supposed to get a Wildcats spin off but I don't think it ever came out?*


It did not.

Seems like there was apparently an issue(depending on what you believe...) with the artist who was initially set to work on the series. Pretty sure it was declared "Dead For All Intents And Purposes..." before things took that turn.

From what I recall of the solicits that made it into the wild, the "The Wild Storm..." New Gods were going to play into things.

----------


## Mr. White

> Sort of a "from The Ground Up..." reboot with slightly retooled versions of existing characters. Absolutely in it's own universe. The "Micheal Cray..." maxi-series centered around Michael being tasked with going after rogue reworkings of some of the "Classic Coke..." Justice League members.
> 
> - Far as I recall, Cole wasn't gen-active.
> - The children who could one day become Gen-13 are children(save Sarah Rainmaker...)
> - The Engineer is just in the process of completing her tech.


*Think* Cole was gen-active though. The scene where they were attacked in the bunker had a moment which looked like Cole redirecting a bomb/rocket with some kind of telekenesis. Need to re-read.
The set up of the Gen-kids (Gen13) would have made a good storyline for a Vol. 2. Still holding out hope for it tbh.

----------


## Mr. White

> I really enjoyed it although I thought the Michael Cray spin off was underwhelming. We were supposed to get a Wildcats spin off but I don't think it ever came out?


Yeah that Michael Cray series was a whole load of blah for me.

On WidCats, apparently it's been put on hiatus indefinitely.

I agree with @numberthirty that it was one of the best things put out by DC in "recent" years.

----------


## numberthirty

> *Think* Cole was gen-active though. *The scene where they were attacked in the bunker had a moment which looked like Cole redirecting a bomb/rocket with some kind of telekenesis. Need to re-read.*
> The set up of the Gen-kids (Gen13) would have made a good storyline for a Vol. 2. Still holding out hope for it tbh.


If you are talking about the rescue from issue three/four where the order is given to demolish that room in the bunker?

It is interesting.

In one panel, we see on of the Razors fire something like a rocket propelled grenade. In the next panel, we see Cole fire off(assuming the casings are each a shot...) about eight rounds. In the next panel, we see the rocket propelled grenade arc straight up into the air. After that arc, it arcs back at the Razors.

What we don't see is if a bullet actually made contact.

That said, we do see Cole make a shot when they enter the room that looked like he hit a thrown grenade(we can't see the Razors...) with one hand while reaching for his mask with the other.

While it seems like they leave it up to the reader, I always assumed that he had actually shot the rocket propelled grenade right out of the air in mid-flight.

----------


## numberthirty

Come to think of it, I don't even think it just looks like he it the rocket propelled grenade. 

It seems like as it completes it's arc back to the Razor who fired it's helmet, about four pistol rounds hit him in the helmets right before the grenade goes off in his face.

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

Huge Wildstorm fan here. Loved the early Jim Lee stuff, the original Gen13 and the Warren Ellis corner of the WS universe.

When it comes to more recent comics, I think The Wild Storm is one of the best comics of the last decade, criminally underrated, a masterpiece in how you reinvent a comic universe, concept, character with a wonderful blend of sci-fi and superheroics.

It's just a damn shame the follow-up Wildcats mini will never see the light of day, nor any of the other possible spin-offs originally intended by Ellis (Gen13? The Authority? We'll probably never know, or at least never read them)

----------


## Darthfury78

> Huge Wildstorm fan here. Loved the early Jim Lee stuff, the original Gen13 and the Warren Ellis corner of the WS universe.
> 
> When it comes to more recent comics, I think The Wild Storm is one of the best comics of the last decade, criminally underrated, a masterpiece in how you reinvent a comic universe, concept, character with a wonderful blend of sci-fi and superheroics.
> 
> It's just a damn shame the follow-up Wildcats mini will never see the light of day, nor any of the other possible spin-offs originally intended by Ellis (Gen13? The Authority? We'll probably never know, or at least never read them)


I wish that DC comics would sell/spinoff Wildstorm. I liked the company better when it was Pre-DC comics.

----------


## extra skater

> I wish that DC comics would sell/spinoff Wildstorm. I liked the company better when it was Pre-DC comics.


So do I.
But It could be worse. They could have done to Wildstorm what Marvel did to Malibu.

----------


## numberthirty

> *I wish that DC comics would sell/spinoff Wildstorm.* I liked the company better when it was Pre-DC comics.





> So do I.
> But It could be worse. They could have done to Wildstorm what Marvel did to Malibu.


It is incredibly unlikely that anything they might do would even be close to being as good as *The Wild Storm* was.

That being the case?

If this is where it ends, it's a pretty good note to go out on.

----------


## extra skater

> It is incredibly unlikely that anything they might do would even be close to being as good as *The Wild Storm* was.
> 
> That being the case?
> 
> If this is where it ends, it's a pretty good note to go out on.


I don't know, dude... maybe some good writers would do, because I think Gren¹³ always lacked good writing, for instance.
What is J. Scott Campbell doing right now? Give him Gen¹³ plus a good writer and they'd do a great job.

----------


## numberthirty

> I don't know, dude... maybe some good writers would do, because *I think Gren¹³ always lacked good writing, for instance.*
> What is J. Scott Campbell doing right now? Give him Gen¹³ plus a good writer and they'd do a great job.


If any new title(Gen13...) was doing anything except following up where things left off in *The Wild Storm*?

It would be doing the IP a disservice.

To roll the dice on that to try to put a creative team together with whoever?

I just don't see much of a point, personally.

----------


## extra skater

> If any new title(Gen13...) was doing anything except following up where things left off in *The Wild Storm*?
> 
> It would be doing the IP a disservice.
> 
> To roll the dice on that to try to put a creative team together with whoever?
> 
> I just don't see much of a point, personally.


So what would you do instead? Hand all the characters to Warren Ellis so he could work them in his The Wild Storm-verse?

----------


## numberthirty

> So what would you do instead? *Hand all the characters to Warren Ellis so he could work them in his The Wild Storm-verse?*


If you haven't had the chance to read it, that was exactly what happened in *The Wild Storm*.

If you didn't have a writer lined up who was could potentially write on that level?

I would just as soon see if left alone with *The Wild Storm* serving as the high note that the IP went out on.

It's bad enough that Cole/Grifter has turned up since then in "Mainstream..." DC Comics' continuity.

----------


## extra skater

> If you haven't had the chance to read it, that was exactly what happened in *The Wild Storm*.


Yeah, I know, but not with everyone, he picked some characters and worked with them. It's almost an alternate universe.

----------


## numberthirty

> Yeah, I know, but not with everyone, *he picked some characters and worked with them.* It's almost an alternate universe.


He signed on for a two, maybe three, year stint.

While I can understand the frustration, I would prefer a lesser number of characters done well than a just passable run that touches on most of the existing characters.

----------


## Mr. White

> If you are talking about the rescue from issue three/four where the order is given to demolish that room in the bunker?
> 
> It is interesting.
> 
> In one panel, we see on of the Razors fire something like a rocket propelled grenade. In the next panel, we see Cole fire off(assuming the casings are each a shot...) about eight rounds. In the next panel, w*e see the rocket propelled grenade arc straight up into the air. After that arc, it arcs back at the Razors*.
> 
> What we don't see is if a bullet actually made contact.
> 
> That said, we do see Cole make a shot when they enter the room that looked like he hit a thrown grenade(we can't see the Razors...) with one hand while reaching for his mask with the other.
> ...





> Come to think of it, I don't even think it just looks like he it the rocket propelled grenade. 
> 
> It seems like as it completes it's arc back to the Razor who fired it's helmet, about four pistol rounds hit him in the helmets right before the grenade goes off in his face.



Yep that's the scene I was referring to. 
To be fair in the original WC's, he tended to use his powers sparsley from what I recall so don't even mind if he wasn't/isn't.
Still a great portrayal of the character.

----------


## Mr. White

> It is incredibly unlikely that anything they might do would even be close to being as good as *The Wild Storm* was.
> 
> That being the case?
> 
> If this is where it ends, it's a pretty good note to go out on.





> If any new title(Gen13...) was doing anything except following up where things left off in *The Wild Storm*?
> 
> It would be doing the IP a disservice.
> 
> To roll the dice on that to try to put a creative team together with whoever?
> 
> I just don't see much of a point, personally.



I'm with you 100%. 
While I really want to see more, I only want more of what we got with TWS. 





> If you haven't had the chance to read it, that was exactly what happened in *The Wild Storm*.
> 
> If you didn't have a writer lined up who was could potentially write on that level?
> 
> I would just as soon see if left alone with *The Wild Storm* serving as the high note that the IP went out on.
> 
> It's bad enough that Cole/Grifter has turned up since then in "Mainstream..." DC Comics' continuity.





> He signed on for a two, maybe three, year stint.
> 
> While I can understand the frustration, I would prefer a lesser number of characters done well than a just passable run that touches on most of the existing characters.



Yep. Exactly.
Though as with all things, because the handful of characters were great, there would be the lure to go further and try and include the others which of course can lead to an Icarus situation.
It would be fantastic to let Ellis do what Hickman has done with the X-Men and just create and run the Universe.

----------


## ed2962

> I don't know, dude... maybe some good writers would do, because I think Gren¹³ always lacked good writing, for instance.
> *What is J. Scott Campbell doing right now?* Give him Gen¹³ plus a good writer and they'd do a great job.


Making good money as a freelancer!  :Embarrassment:  I'm sure DC would let him do an out of continuity thing if he pitched something, but does Scott really want to commit to doing interiors and staying on schedule?

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Making good money as a freelancer!  I'm sure DC would let him do an out of continuity thing if he pitched something, but does Scott really want to commit to doing interiors and staying on schedule?


I'd like to see JSC do a one-shot or 4-issue mini. Nothing that requires too big of a commitment. I think I've been a member of his online store since it launched and his covers aren't selling out at the rate they used to. His cover market is pretty saturated and publishers are increasingly pushing newer talent.

That being said, I think that creates an opportunity for him to return to interiors in a limited capacity.

----------


## ed2962

> I'd like to see JSC do a one-shot or 4-issue mini. Nothing that requires too big of a commitment. I think I've been a member of his online store since it launched and his covers aren't selling out at the rate they used to. His cover market is pretty saturated and publishers are increasingly pushing newer talent.
> 
> That being said, I think that creates an opportunity for him to return to interiors in a limited capacity.


Sure, I think any of the majors would be happy to have him on a mini or maxi series.  But I just get the feeling Scott's probably happier doing what he's doing now.

It's like I read an interview with Joe Mad a few years back and he said, he's always getting offers to come back to comics, but he's doing just fine working for video game companies.

----------


## Mr. White

https://bleedingcool.com/comics/deat...tier-spoilers/

Not sure how I feel about this...

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

> https://bleedingcool.com/comics/deat...tier-spoilers/
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this...


Doesn't sound too exciting to me but I'm a big fan of Team 7 so I'll give it a shot.gt1121

----------


## numberthirty

Forget being better than *The Wild Storm*...

This bit probably won't even hold a candle to *Wildcats 3.0*.

That said, you never can tell when something might surprise you.

----------


## ed2962

> Forget being better than *The Wild Storm*...
> 
> This bit probably won't even hold a candle to *Wildcats 3.0*.
> 
> That said, you never can tell when something might surprise you.


I haven't read the entirety of Joe Casey's run but what I have read is pretty decent. It seemed like he was taking the idea of pushing superhero comics further seriously.

----------


## Besouro

> If you haven't had the chance to read it, that was exactly what happened in *The Wild Storm*.
> 
> If you didn't have a writer lined up who was could potentially write on that level?
> 
> I would just as soon see if left alone with *The Wild Storm* serving as the high note that the IP went out on.
> 
> It's bad enough that Cole/Grifter has turned up since then in "Mainstream..." DC Comics' continuity.


Oh man, The Wild Storm by Ellis was superb and would love to have it continue.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

So did Jim Lee sell the Wildstorm verse to DC or is he just leasing it to him. Where they to part ways (Lee and DC) would he ever get them back, ala Milestone, or was it bought and paid for lock, stock and barrel?

----------


## extra skater

> So did Jim Lee sell the Wildstorm verse to DC or is he just leasing it to him. Where they to part ways (Lee and DC) would he ever get them back, ala Milestone, or was it bought and paid for lock, stock and barrel?


He sold Wildstorm and DC ended it as an imprint in 2010.
_I think_ the recent publications we were talking about here were released as standard DC imprint, although a different Universe.

Maybe @numberthirty can say something more accurate.

----------


## Bruce Wayne

DC bought him out. That's why they tried to incorporate the WS material into the mainline comics during New 52.

----------


## Besouro

> Did anyone here read *The Wild Storm* by Ellis from a few years back?
> 
> I for loved it (overall) and would want to see it established as a Universe. While I did grow up on the original WS, TWS fits better with my tastes today.
> 
> Thought the little nods to the original WS universe and re-inventions were sweet. My major gripe was the treatment of Slayton who was one of my favorite charaters in the original.
> 
> _What did y'all think?_



I loved what Ellis did with The Wild Storm....this new universe should continue. It truely felt like watching actual tv series when reading that run.

----------


## kalai

Warren Ellis's The Wild Storm was dope, 
but the follow up Wild Cats is apparently delayed indefinitely, so basically cancelled.
It was suppose to go into the 52 Universe or something from the solicitations.

----------


## numberthirty

> He sold Wildstorm and DC ended it as an imprint in 2010.
> _I think_ the recent publications we were talking about here *were released as standard DC imprint, although a different Universe.*
> 
> Maybe @numberthirty can say something more accurate.


Sounds pretty accurate to me.

Don't really want to spoil anything by going into the specific changes made in *The Wild Storm*.

----------


## Will Evans

I’m surprised they didn’t make Wildstorm one of the 52 Earths.

----------


## Darthfury78

> I’m surprised they didn’t make Wildstorm one of the 52 Earths.


This goes to show that Wildstorm was best when it was part of the Image Comics handle...

----------


## numberthirty

> This goes to show that Wildstorm was best when it was part of the Image Comics handle...


No, it really doesn't.

----------


## Darthfury78

> No, it really doesn't.


Then why couldn't Jim Lee had hired Warren Ellis to run Wildstorm? I think that DC Comics bought Wildstorm so that they could get Jim Lee's services. Ironic that the reason why he sold his company was to become a full time illustrator again, only to end up where he was before he sold the company: A desk job as publisher. which he wanted to avoid in the first place.

----------


## Bruce Wayne

> I’m surprised they didn’t make Wildstorm one of the 52 Earths.


They did. It was revealed to be Earth-50 in the 52 Weekly by Morrison/Johns/Rucka/Waid. It's just that the management at DC presumably Lee/Harras wanted greater integration of the Wildstorm characters and properties and used New 52 to incorporate Daemonites, Fairchild, Grifter, Midnighter, Stormwatch, etc into the mainline to presumably buildup to a crossover that never happened.

----------


## Blanks

Kinda wish that DC/Jim Lee would use one of those universes to just set up a simple Wildstorm line without having to go all world-building a d crossover crazy. 

Me? I just really want a DV8 book again. I loved those characters.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Kinda wish that DC/Jim Lee would use one of those universes to just set up a simple Wildstorm line without having to go all world-building a d crossover crazy. 
> 
> Me? I just really want a DV8 book again. I loved those characters.


DC Comics should spin off Wildstorm into its own imprint...

----------


## numberthirty

> DC Comics should spin off Wildstorm into its own imprint...


There is no reasonably worthwhile reason to do so.

The last time it was a functional imprint(*The Wild Storm...*) was the best the IP has ever been. Probably as good *as it ever could be*.

Rolling the dice on screwing that ride off into the sunset up with whatever might come of a new imprint?

It's just not a very good idea.

----------


## K7P5V

> Kinda wish that DC/Jim Lee would use one of those universes to just set up a simple Wildstorm line without having to go all world-building a d crossover crazy. 
> 
> Me? I just really want a DV8 book again. I loved those characters.


I know, right?! I'd love to see more of *Cybernary*  :Cool:

----------


## grifter78

Did anyone collect any Wildstorm collectibles? I saw these cards on Ebay from the Gen 13 1995 & 1997 set and got my friends to help me make a video about them:

https://youtu.be/JCm6582crqc

----------


## Shadowcat

I would absolutely love if WildStorm could get the chance to do a crossover with the other Image founders for their dirty 30 anniversary next year.

----------


## K7P5V

If *Gen-13* is involved, then you can count me in!  :Wink:

----------


## Captain Britain of Earth 20

> why would you want to get rid of all the DC era stuff? Planetary, Authority, DV8, WildCats 3.0, Kev, Tom Strong, Promethea, Top 10, Sleeper etc...
> Thats Wildstorms best stuff...


Agreed Sleeper & Planetary were my favorites. Like to see Top 10 done with Wildstorm & DC characters in it as cameos.

----------


## K7P5V

> Originally Posted by Dark-Flux
> 
> 
> why would you want to get rid of all the DC era stuff? Planetary, Authority, DV8, WildCats 3.0, Kev, Tom Strong, Promethea, Top 10, Sleeper etc...
> Thats Wildstorms best stuff...
> 
> 
> Agreed Sleeper & Planetary were my favorites. Like to see Top 10 done with Wildstorm & DC characters in it as cameos.


If there were any way to bring back *Jonni Future* & the rest of *ABC*, then I would definitely support it (XD):

----------


## grifter78

So what does everyone think of how the Wildstorm characters are being given another chance to exist in the DCU? The popular opinion seems to be that they should have stayed in their own universe but it doesn't seem that will ever happen again.

We'll be covering it all at our Wildstorm Addiction Podcast channel!

https://www.youtube.com/@WildstormAddiction

----------


## Factor

> So what does everyone think of how the Wildstorm characters are being given another chance to exist in the DCU? The popular opinion seems to be that they should have stayed in their own universe but it doesn't seem that will ever happen again.
> 
> We'll be covering it all at our Wildstorm Addiction Podcast channel!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@WildstormAddiction


My opinion is that some concepts like The Authority will always need to be diluted in a world where there’s a Justice League. There’s no way The Authority would get away with doing what they do in the regular DCU.
That said, I do love the characters and I’m curious about what they do next with them on the DCU.
I do wish we had gotten a cooler Stormwatch team than the one that was teased in the Anniversary special, though.
So far Wildcats seems better positioned as a concept compared to other Wildstorm characters and elements, but it’s also one of the easiest to bring over.

----------


## numberthirty

Not that what they are currently doing is "You Should Be Ashamed!..." bad.

I'm just not even remotely invested in what they are doing. Not saying it might not take a quick turn to something interesting. Just that the setup was a complete bummer.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I liked the new characters like City Boy and Angel Breaker. I rather get something like The Wild Storm from Ellis and davis-Hunt and set it outside the DCU. But Wildcats was pretty fun.

I'd love it if they did another Welcome to Tranquility volume from Simone and Syaf.

----------


## Cyberstrike

> So what does everyone think of how the Wildstorm characters are being given another chance to exist in the DCU? The popular opinion seems to be that they should have stayed in their own universe but it doesn't seem that will ever happen again.
> 
> We'll be covering it all at our Wildstorm Addiction Podcast channel!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@WildstormAddiction


The WSU should NEVER have been in crossover with the DCU. They don't mesh and never will without watering down one or the other to a point where they would be unrecognizable to even the most die hard fans. Also they operate in different ways when I think about the WSU of the 90s it's basically always a massive conspiracy story and honestly I was sick of that crap by the time of the first _X-Files_ movie came out and now it's almost always a massive eye roll (at best) from me or a middle finger from me (at worst) because I am sick and tied of conspiracy stories. I think the WSU would never work with Marvel for the same reason. They should've stayed in their own little imprint and universe and never been folded into the New 52 or ever be part of the DCU multiverse.

I don't think Jim Lee cares that much about these characters and if the co-creator of some or most of them don't care then I should I care? Give it a 30th anniversary special that should be it.

----------


## Darthfury78

> I don't think Jim Lee cares that much about these characters and if the co-creator of some or most of them don't care then I should I care? Give it a 30th anniversary special that should be it.


Jim Lee should never had sold Wildstorm to DC Comics to begin with. The Gen 13 animated movie was almost completed when he sold the company, causing Disney to not release the film to the US market. If Jim Lee had been patient, Wildstorm Comics might had gone on to become a media powerhouse by now. Selling the company brought those plans to a close.

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> Jim Lee should never had sold Wildstorm to DC Comics to begin with. The Gen 13 animated movie was almost completed when he sold the company, causing Disney to not release the film to the US market. If Jim Lee had been patient, Wildstorm Comics might had gone on to become a media powerhouse by now. Selling the company brought those plans to a close.


Or Wildstorm might be where Top Cow and Extreme Studios are today... which is nowhere. I also wish Lee hadn't sold his creations to DC but with the comics market collapse at the time I think he made a very sensible move. The costs of the Gen13 animated movie are actually one of the factors that precipitated Lee's decision if I recall correctly - and Iooking at the comicbook adaptations landscape at the moment I'm not seeing a lot of love for 90s Image heroes, so while I think DC has been overall terrible for Wildstorm, I suspect the alternative might have been total oblivion.

----------


## phonogram12

I remember being all excited about that Gen 13 movie when I first heard about it way back when.

Then I saw it.

You can see it for yourself on Youtube, but I don't know why you would do that to yourself, tbh. Same applies to the Wildcats cartoon.

----------


## Darthfury78

> Or Wildstorm might be where Top Cow and Extreme Studios are today... which is nowhere. I also wish Lee hadn't sold his creations to DC but with the comics market collapse at the time I think he made a very sensible move. The costs of the Gen13 animated movie are actually one of the factors that precipitated Lee's decision if I recall correctly - and Iooking at the comicbook adaptations landscape at the moment I'm not seeing a lot of love for 90s Image heroes, so while I think DC has been overall terrible for Wildstorm, I suspect the alternative might have been total oblivion.


I wish that someone would buy Wildstorm Comics from DC Comics, as to make the brand independent again....

----------


## Darthfury78

> I remember being all excited about that Gen 13 movie when I first heard about it way back when.
> 
> Then I saw it.
> 
> You can see it for yourself on Youtube, but I don't know why you would do that to yourself, tbh. Same applies to the Wildcats cartoon.


Imagine if WildCATS and Gen 13 was animated on the level of Sunrise Cowboy Bebop or Code Geass?

----------


## Cyberstrike

I have seen the _Gen-13_ animated movie and it sucks.

----------


## phonogram12

> Imagine if WildCATS and Gen 13 was animated on the level of Sunrise Cowboy Bebop or Code Geass?


I mean, imagine if Morbius was directed by Orson Welles. If wishes were horses.

----------


## Darthfury78

> I mean, imagine if Morbius was directed by Orson Welles. If wishes were horses.


Morbius should had been presented as a movie villain for Andrew Garfield's 3rd Spider-Man film. It might had worked if Morbius was produced and directed by someone who has a history with producing successful horror films....

----------


## krazijoe

> Morbius should had been presented as a movie villain for Andrew Garfield's 3rd Spider-Man film. It might had worked if Morbius was produced and directed by someone who has a history with producing successful horror films....


But he's not a horror character. It wasn't a dark horror story, it was just a bad story.

----------


## red winter

> why would you want to get rid of all the DC era stuff? Planetary, Authority, DV8, WildCats 3.0, Kev, Tom Strong, Promethea, Top 10, Sleeper etc...
> Thats Wildstorms best stuff...


Totally agree 100% with you but as integration goes the *X-Men/WildCats series* and the 13th issues of Marvel's *Heroes Reborn* it beats the new 52 & DREAM WAR

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> But he's not a horror character. It wasn't a dark horror story, it was just a bad story.


He has elements of horror in him. That's how you would pitch him- a superhero horror story.

----------

